

Show HN: Craigslist+ My New Simple Craigslist App for iOS  - stevederico
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/craigslist/id457406375?mt=8&ref=nf

======
skurry
Eh, do you have an agreement with Craigslist? It looks like your app is in
direct violation of 12b of their Terms of Service, plus the name of your app
is a pretty obvious trademark infringement.

The screenshots looks nice though.

Good luck.

